# Good dog books for first time owners...



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

What are some good dog books. I am going to buy "I'll be home soon" because I think my pup has SA. Thanks.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Hi! Are you on Dogster too? I think I've seen your pic before....

I highly recommend anything by Patricia McConnell (the author of "I'll be home Soon") my faves from her are "The other ENd of the Leash" and "For the Love of a Dog".
The Power of Positive Pet Training by Pat Miller.
The Puppy Whisperer by Paul Owens
Do Dog's Laugh by Jake Page
On Talking Terms with Your Dog: Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Dog Training for Dummies & The Canine Good Citizen, every dog can be one - both by Jack and Wendy Volhard. Both are good, basic, easy to understand books.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Anything by Dr Ian Dunbar on www.dogstardaily.com


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

A few more books you might look into is Click To Calm, When Pigs Fly, and Control Unleashed. Another good book for teaching your dog focus is In Focus. I just recently got the book The Thinking Dog - Crossover To Clicker Training, and it is excellent so far.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

_I'll Be Home Soon_ is very good. I also like Brenda Aloff's _Canine Body Language_ - I've learned a lot from it about how to read dogs and to predict what might happen next when I'm around them, esp. dogs I don't know. I liked both of Ian Dunbar's books on before and after you get your puppy - we consulted these constantly when we first got our dog.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Throwing in a recommendation for _How Dogs Think_ by Stanley Coren for a good read on how your dog's mind and body works. It can go a long way to understanding which methods are most effective. If you're looking for a more conventional training book, _The Power of Positive Dog Training_ by Pat Miller is a good one too.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Sheila Booth's _Purely Positive Training- Companion to Competition_ one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

If I could only recommend ONE book for a first-time dog owner, it'd be Everything Corgi - you can get it on Amazon. While there's a fair amount in there that's breed specific, the training, nutrition, and general care information is ABSOLUTELY INVALUABLE.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Maliraptor said:


> Sheila Booth's _Purely Positive Training- Companion to Competition_ one of my all time favorites.


Her "training in drive" book is much, much better. ;-D


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

txcollies said:


> Her "training in drive" book is much, much better. ;-D


I find the puppy one MUCH better for the average pet dog owner who wants a companion. 99% of dog owners out there do not need or want to train a dog in drive.


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

The nova terra books are always my favorite. They make them for almost every breed, i found a lot out, and they are very interesting


----------

